# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Groot enthousiasme voor Ik Kies Bewust-logo - Ziekenhuis.nl

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Groot enthousiasme voor Ik Kies Bewust-logo*
*Ziekenhuis.nl -** 23 uur geleden*
Sinds de introductie van de publiekscampagne rondom het Ik Kies Bewust-logo in oktober zijn de behaalde resultaten boven verwachting.
Ik Kies Bewust-logo van invloed op aankopen Food Holland
*alle 2 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

